# Salmon frames - any restricitons?



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I found a great deal on North Atl. salmon, farm raised, from one of the high end fish markets in town. $1 per salmon, more than 3 pounds each (the filets go for $19/lb) They are a full head to tail, gutted and fileted, so there is limited meat on them, I'd say it is comparable to a bonier chicken back. Just wondering if there is caution in feeding stuff like this to the dog? I know that salmon is good for dogs, but should it be fed in limited quantity, or any part I should not give? I couldn't find anything similar to this in a search, lots about whole fish, but not fileted.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you feed raw? I've read that there is some kind of parasite that kills dogs that's found in salmon...

MUST COOK Salmon for Dogs


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, he is now on a raw diet for the past 2 months. Pacific NW salmon are mainly affected by that parasite. I made sure it was Atlantic.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I work in a fish market, so I sometimes get salmon frames like you have.

What I do with them, is boil them down, alot of the meat will fall off the frame. I don't feed any fish bones raw, (just me), or heads, (again just me).. If you boil them down really good, as in making the bones mushy, you can also take the whole fish parts and throw them in a blender, mash it all up, I also retain the liquid I've cooked them in. 

And heck we GIVE salmon frames away  They just go in the garbage if we or anyone else doesn't take them


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

he was actually picking them out of the garbage , but hey, I don't mind $1 per fish. Cheap way to support the local business, I always buy local! Maybe I'll try that, how fishy does your kitchen get?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

smelling? not bad, salmon is not really a stinky fish 

Actually no fish should smell fishy, if it's fresh it really doesn't smell


----------

